# Keg With No Pressure Release Valve



## binoose (27/1/11)

Hello,

I am new to kegging and waiting for two pin-lock kegs to arrive in the post..
However I realised after buying them that these kegs do not have a pressure release valve.. (i didnt know what a pressure release valve was then)

I was told that I can use a disconnect or a screwdriver to depress the gas-in port. Do you think this is an ok solution ?
I am worried that by doing so beer will enter the gas-in port and then later on the gas line.
Is this a problem ? Is it going to be a pain to use kegs with no pressure release valve ?

Thanks!


----------



## DanRayner (27/1/11)

The pressure release valve only releases automatically as a last resort when the keg itself is at risk of rupturing (800kPa+) and so will not stop beer from going out the gas line (a one-way John Guest fitting in your beer line will stop that) cos beer is carbonated at much lower levels (~100kPa). It is also there for you to be able to manually release pressure.

Beer does not generally go out the gas-in connection and up the gas line as beer will probably sit below the gas-in dip-tube. If you have a really over-carbonated keg and you connect the gas-line when the gas regulator is set to a very low level then there is a slight possibility of beer going up the gas-line (has happened on occasion with my set-up) but, like I say, the beer usually sits below the level of the gas-in dip-tube.

Is there a spot on the lid itself for a pressure-release valve? Is it a corny keg? If it is a corny you can always buy another lid with a pressure-release valve for about $25?


----------



## DanRayner (27/1/11)

got a picture of it for us?


----------



## binoose (27/1/11)

Thanks for the help, here are some pics of the kegs
are these standard cornelius? the seller said they were coca cola kegs

cheers



DanRayner said:


> got a picture of it for us?


----------



## DanRayner (27/1/11)

binoose said:


> Thanks for the help, here are some pics of the kegs
> are these standard cornelius? the seller said they were coca cola kegs
> 
> cheers



Yup. They're standard-looking corny kegs - that's easy then; buy a replacement lid. Sucks that you have to. New, replacement lids are almost half the cost of a fully-functioning, reconditioned second-hand keg.

Did you buy these from an online homebrew store? Which one? Name and shame  Were those the pics that the seller was using to sell the kegs? Cos they clearly have a pressure-release valve on them and so it is not unreasonable to expect that they would come with pressure release valves.

Otherwise, do any other keggers out there know the exact diameter of the pressure release valve hole and whether it is a clean, circular hole that you could just drill in to the keg lid and install your own pressure release valve? (sell for around $8-15 each)

EDIT - on second look of those pics it is an odd-looking valve thingy on the lid


----------



## DanRayner (27/1/11)

DanRayner said:


> Otherwise, do any other keggers out there know the exact diameter of the pressure release valve hole and whether it is a clean, circular hole that you could just drill in to the keg lid and install your own pressure release valve? (sell for around $8-15 each)



Just had a look at mine, nope, a pressure-release valve has a housing that is welded into the lid and is not something that can be drilled in :huh:


----------



## praxis178 (27/1/11)

The valve on those is the old automatic, "I'm about to become a bomb" safety valve which can't be manually actuated. 

Get some new lids, it a PITA that you have to though!


----------



## Ross (27/1/11)

DanRayner said:


> Did you buy these from an online homebrew store? Which one? Name and shame  Were those the pics that the seller was using to sell the kegs?




Dan,

I'm pretty sure you'll find he bought them from the same outfit you recommended he bought a lid from, & yes they do tell you that they don't have a releif valve.

Cheers Ross


----------



## DanRayner (27/1/11)

Ah, really? Crikey!

Sorry. I had no idea. I've not yet bought from that mob - just liked the look of their webpage.

We should, instead, be promoting our excellent sponsors!

Cor! Look at this awesome corny lid with pressure release valve!

And you can buy great hops from the same bloke too! (I just ordered Styrian Goldings for a TT Landlord clone)


----------



## binoose (27/1/11)

Thanks for all the help ,
so my orginal question remains: 
can i press with a screwdriver on the gas-in port to act as manual pressure valve,
or is it really essential to have a proper release valve with the ring pull ? (meaning i have to buy a couple of new lids)
Cheers!



DanRayner said:


> Ah, really? Crikey!
> 
> Sorry. I had no idea. I've not yet bought from that mob - just liked the look of their webpage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ross (27/1/11)

binoose said:


> Thanks for all the help ,
> so my orginal question remains:
> can i press with a screwdriver on the gas-in port to act as manual pressure valve,
> or is it really essential to have a proper release valve with the ring pull ? (meaning i have to buy a couple of new lids)
> Cheers!




No problem - No need to buy a new lid.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (27/1/11)

Ross said:


> No problem - No need to buy a new lid.
> 
> cheers Ross



I've got a couple without PRVs, as Ross says there's no problems using something to bleed the gas out post.


----------



## mwd (27/1/11)

IIRC 99% of pinlock kegs (ex Coca Cola ) do not have a manual active pressure relief valve fitted as standard.

Just means a bit of a pain to burp the keg by removing the gas line each time and pushing open the valve with a screwdriver. May take a few minutes longer and remember to shut off the gas first each time you remove the line.

Suppose if you are that bothered then you would have to shell out for the new lid with valve.

I too was looking at buying the pinlocks and whole bundle from the expired sponsor of this site but the 4 keg deal from Ross would take some beating. Pity I am short of space to put kegs and another fridge


----------



## woodwormm (27/1/11)

i have designed this system to use for carbing up bottles but it would also work for burping a keg without a release valve.

it would make it a whole lot easier than taking the disconnect on and off for burping....

i am yet to build it 

it's pretty much a take on a counter pressure filler but i'm using air duster guns as the valve cos it'll be easier to press a lever than turn a ball valve....




you operate the valve on the left to let gas into the keg then operate the valve on the right to let the excess out..

would it work? would it just let the co2 out and not the air? or would the co2 and air mix and after a few burps the keg would only have co2 in it? 

open for ideas/discussion


----------



## Malted (27/1/11)

printed forms section said:


> i have designed this system to use for carbing up bottles but it would also work for burping a keg without a release valve.
> 
> it would make it a whole lot easier than taking the disconnect on and off for burping....
> 
> ...



Two valves etc as you propose would seem to work but also seems like a lot of work and excess fittings specific for that job. If you use John Guest (JG) fittings on your posts you could just put the 'gas in *line*' onto the 'beer out' post connector and poke a screwdriver into the 'gas in post' to burp the keg. When done, just rearange as per normal. JG fittings are waaaaay much better and easier in the long run than barbed fittings.


----------



## woodwormm (27/1/11)

Malted said:


> Two valves etc as you propose would seem to work but also seems like a lot of work and excess fittings specific for that job. If you use John Guest (JG) fittings on your posts you could just put the 'gas in *line*' onto the 'beer out' post connector and poke a screwdriver into the 'gas in post' to burp the keg. When done, just rearange as per normal. JG fittings are waaaaay much better and easier in the long run than barbed fittings.



i do use all JG fittings. love them! 

all my kegs have a PRV so it's not an issue for me

however, Binoose has purchased pin lock kegs and from memory pretty much all pin lock disconnects run barb fittings.... so it's not as simple to switch lines around etc....

anyhow i devised this set up to carb in bottles (soda water) i'll just use a JG bulkhead fitting in the lid of the soda stream bottle and a dip tube into the water, press one valve to gas it. but then i'll need to be able to release the pressure easily to unscrew the lid.... i was just thinking this setup could be adapted to a keg without a PRV.


----------



## dr K (27/1/11)

I have some of these kegs and am very happy with them.
They have a PRV you just can't "burp" it manualy
Of course I do not ferment in them or overgas them.
In fact in all my years of kegging I have not had only one (possible) incident of a pressure relief valve actually burping by itself, I say possible because I ferment in (other) kegs, the lever action valve was closed and I lost the lot, of course the valve was still closed when I discovered the event and as the valve does not appear to be self closing something else went first, thus the valve failed in its duty, had it worked I would have lost the lot anyway.
I invite anyone on this forum to, using a standard gas bottle and regulator, move enough CO2 into PRV lever/pullup to actuate it..actually don't waste your gas because unless your PRV or regulator is faulty it just aint gunna happen.
Fill your keg with unfermented wort, yeast and hold at ferment temps... hell yes, that 16 or 18 litres of wort is going to produce roughly 160-180 litres of CO2, do the volumes, yes thats a lot of bar.
Sure, a manually operated (as opposed to a screwdriver operated) valve is great if you leave your gas line on and either keg your beer before its fermented, then keep it warm or despite the fact that regulator has a pressure indicator and there is a wealth of info on the net about carbonation, volumes and so on you grossly overcarbonated your beer.
Simple really, yes the kegs from www.mybeershop.com.au are inexpensive but I found their service fantastic and the kegs of high quality, in fact the insides were so claen, almost polished, that I spent an hour looking at the daffodills inside.

K


----------



## DU99 (27/1/11)

This help anyone about lids
http://www.mybeershop.com.au/index.php?mai...products_id=105


----------

